# Lantus=Fat gain?



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

So, Lantus is 24hour lasting, ie: no peak, meaning you have higher insulin levels all day, is this desirable? Or a recipe for fat gain?

I have heard Insulin blocks fat loss, so in theory having high levels all day would be well...a recipe for fat gain!?

HOWEVER, is this was true, how would anyone loose weight, the body always has a basal level of slin, I mean, there is never a time in which there isnt insulin circulating? Im so lost...


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I like it personally but it does cause abit of fat gain.


----------



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

SteamRod said:


> I like it personally but it does cause abit of fat gain.


Do you think its dose dependant? I mean, would 30 units cause more fat gain than 15 units?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

i would imagine so as is the law with most things to a point. your diet will have a much larger impact. if your muscle already have eneough carbs then there will be spilover into fat. higher insulin also makes a ****ty environment for fat loss.

I dont put on that much fat I tend to use 50mcg t3 and 200mcg t4 when I do run it. if I cut my carb intake down and had a steady trickle of aminos through out the day it would limit further but I generally shoot for overall weight when I bulk and dont worry about a little fat.

maybe some novorapid at breakfast might be a better idea if you are trying to stay leaner. one thing for sure lantus will send the scales round.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> i would imagine so as is the law with most things to a point. your diet will have a much larger impact. if your muscle already have eneough carbs then there will be spilover into fat. higher insulin also makes a ****ty environment for fat loss.
> 
> I dont put on that much fat I tend to use 50mcg t3 and 200mcg t4 when I do run it. if I cut my carb intake down and had a steady trickle of aminos through out the day it would limit further but I generally shoot for overall weight when I bulk and dont worry about a little fat.
> 
> maybe some novorapid at breakfast might be a better idea if you are trying to stay leaner. one thing for sure lantus will send the scales round.


i will be using lantus this autumn when i do my next blast+bulk.

I will do 50iu in the morn, and also 10iu of novo rapid throught the rest of the day (once post w/o).

If you meausre you carbs and BG levels regularly you can refine back the excess carbs so you dont get mega fat.. but I only consider doing this with DNP, as DNP is the only thing to keep fat gain at bay with 'slin. Not just my words:

http://www.teambiohazard.co.uk/articles/paulborreson/bigstack.html

for those who knew who he was..

but to the OP.. yes, if you just take lantus, fat is stored only, not burned (ie lipolysis is prevented):

Physiological effects

The actions of insulin (indirect and direct) on cells include:

Increased glycogen synthesis - insulin forces storage of glucose in liver (and muscle) cells in the form of glycogen; lowered levels of insulin cause liver cells to convert glycogen to glucose and excrete it into the blood. This is the clinical action of insulin, which is directly useful in reducing high blood glucose levels as in diabetes.

Increased lipid synthesis - *insulin forces fat cells to take in blood lipids*, which are converted to triglycerides; lack of insulin causes the reverse.

Increased esterification of fatty acids - *forces adipose tissue to make fats *(i.e., triglycerides) from fatty acid esters; lack of insulin causes the reverse.

Decreased proteolysis - *decreasing the breakdown of protein*

*Decreased lipolysis - forces reduction in conversion of fat cell lipid stores into blood fatty acids*; lack of insulin causes the reverse.

Decreased gluconeogenesis - decreases production of glucose from nonsugar substrates, primarily in the liver (the vast majority of endogenous insulin arriving at the liver never leaves the liver); lack of insulin causes glucose production from assorted substrates in the liver and elsewhere.

Decreased autophagy - decreased level of degradation of damaged organelles. Postprandial levels inhibit autophagy completely.[28]

*Increased amino acid uptak*e - forces cells to absorb circulating amino acids; lack of insulin inhibits absorption.

Increased potassium uptake - forces cells to absorb serum potassium; lack of insulin inhibits absorption. Insulin's increase in cellular potassium uptake lowers potassium levels in blood. This possible occurs via insulin-induced translocation of the Na+/K+-ATPase to the surface of skeletal muscle cells.[29][30]

Arterial muscle tone - forces arterial wall muscle to relax, increasing blood flow, especially in microarteries; lack of insulin reduces flow by allowing these muscles to contract.

Increase in the secretion of hydrochloric acid by parietal cells in the stomach

Decreased renal sodium excretion.

from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin


----------

